# Frankreich, Etang de Diefenbach



## Lukas86 (28. März 2010)

Hallo
Ich hab im Netz etwas herumgeforscht und bin auf einen Weiher gestossen-> Etang de Diefenbach
War jemand schon mal dort gewesen und hat ein paar nähere Infos dazu?
Wäre nett wenn ihr auch ein paar andere Gewässer für mich hättet als Emphelungen...Umkreis ca. 50-70 km um Zweibrücken.
Danke Leute und Petri Heil

Gruss Luke


----------



## Carp_fisher (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frankreich, Etang de Diefenbach*

Hi 
war niemand in Diefenbach fischen???


----------



## Carp_fisher (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frankreich, Etang de Diefenbach*

Kann dir nur ein Paar Infos zu Hirbach geben ,kenne jemand der da gefischt hat!!

Gruss CF


----------

